

Show HN: Hypervault – file encryption app in an HTML file - calebm
https://hypervault.github.io

======
calebm
This is a file encryption web app contained in a single .html file (so you can
save it and use it offline). It's output is a single .html file containing
both the decryption software and your encrypted files.

------
wesmad
So you mean if I live in North Korea and I want to encrypt something on my
computer off the grid and THEN go on the grid and send ONLY the encrypted data
I can do that? And then the recipient can download the encrypted data and THEN
go off the grid and read our secret plot against kim jong un unnoticedwe
can....brilliant

~~~
calebm
that's the plan idea!

